# configuration DNS et borne airport



## verdeka (18 Septembre 2008)

i vous arrivez sur cette page c'est que votre configuration DNS est incorrecte. Merci de modifier les paramètres IP de votre ordinateur si possible en DHCP pour obtenir automatiquement la bonne configuration.

Pour info les DNS de Free sont : 212.27.40.240 et 212.27.40.241
  Bonjour,
Suite à un deménagement je suis obligée de remettre en service ma bonne vieille borne airport pour avoir l'internet en WIFI (les joies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  de la campagne !) mais quand je branche ma borne voila le message que je reçois.
Comme je ne suis pas une pro du bidouilli et que j'ai peur de faire une grosse bétise je demande de l'aide à plus expérimenté que moi.
S'il vous plait...


----------



## maousse (18 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
 là ça n'est pas très clair.

comment cherches-tu à te connecter ?
Tu as une freebox.
ok.
En réglant tout sur dhcp (dans les préférences système>réseau, pour l'interface voulue, ethernet ou airport), tout devrait rouler tout seul, sans aucun problème.
De la même manière pour une borne airport branchée sur une freebox, réglage de la connexion de celle-ci en dhcp via l'utilitaire admin airport, et c'est tout.

Ça n'est pas bon de configurer "en dur" (à la main en les précisant) les serveurs dns en étant chez free.


----------



## verdeka (19 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour
t'es toujours la, maousse ?
Même sur les forum il me faut une journée pour svoir si on m' a répondu et tu voudrais que je sois claire avec les dns et les dhcp, il faut remettre les chose à leur place je suis une ménagère de moins de cinquante an pas une crack en informatique.
On reprend depuis le début, je ressors ma vieille borne airport de son carton et je veux m'en servir pour une nouvelle connexion en wifi.
Est-il possible qu'elle ait gardé en mémoire les paramètres de son ancienne connexion avec une autre free boox que celle à laquelle je la connecte aujourd'hui ?
Si oui comment faire pour les effacer. Je cherche à me connecter sur mon vieil ibook G4 sur OS 10.3.9.
Merci d'avance


----------



## maousse (19 Septembre 2008)

verdeka a dit:


> Est-il possible qu'elle ait gardé en mémoire les paramètres de son ancienne connexion avec une autre free boox que celle à laquelle je la connecte aujourd'hui ?
> Si oui comment faire pour les effacer.


Au poste, oui 

oui, elle a gardé ses paramètres d'usage précédents, si tu l'as débranchée, mise de côté, et que tu la rebranches maintenant. 

Au passage, quelle version de freebox as-tu ? (c'est marqué sur l'étiquette en dessous : FBX v(1,2,3,4, ou 5) )
As-tu activé le mode routeur ?
Quelle modèle de borne airport ?

Mais bon, si elle était branchée précédemment sur une freebox, il ne devrait pas y avoir grand chose à changer.

Branche donc ta borne airport sur ta freebox en ethernet.
Ouvre l'utilitaire admin airport (dans ton dossier /Applications/Utilitaires).
Connecte-toi à ta borne (si tu te souviens du mot de passe utilisé)
Dans les paramètres de connexion de la borne (elle doit obtenir une adresse ip "par dhcp"), efface les serveurs dns indiqués.

Dans les préférences système>réseau de ton mac, pour l'interface airport, configure cela pour obtenir une adresse ip "par dhcp" également, en effaçant les éventuelles adresses de serveurs dns indiqués là aussi.


Si tu ne te souviens pas du mot de passe pour accéder à la configuration de la borne, il faut que tu lui fasse subir (c'est normal, hein ) un reset, pour qu'elle retrouve ses paramètres d'usine, et que tu puisses la configurer à nouveau. Je ne peux pas t'indiquer de page précise pour les instructions pour cela sans connaître le modèle de borne airport concerné.


----------



## verdeka (19 Septembre 2008)

J'ai essayé de reconfigurer ma borne airport et pas moyen de retrouver le mot de passe qu'il faut que je rentre ...
Je peux la reconfigurer quand même ?
C'est une airport base express apple model n° A1088 
Ma freebox c'est la V4


----------



## maousse (19 Septembre 2008)

pour une borne express, c'est par là :
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1450?viewlocale=fr_FR

et c'est ce paragraphe qui t'intéresse :


> *Réinitialisation logicielle*
> 
> Assurez-vous que la borne AirPort Express est branchée sur le secteur.
> 
> ...



Voilà, ça devrait aller comme cela


----------



## verdeka (19 Septembre 2008)

Super ça marche mais (il y a toujours un mais) sur mon vieil imac G4 pas de soucis, je suis connectée sans fils via airport mais j'ai aussi un Imac  Intelcore duo 1,6 et lui il reste bloqué sur le message de départ à propos des dns


----------



## maousse (19 Septembre 2008)

Revois sa configuration réseau, en dhcp, comme pour l'autre machine (soit le premier paragraphe que je cite dans mon message précédent)

Efface toute trace de dns précédemment indiquée dans la configuration réseau, surtout.

voilà


----------



## verdeka (19 Septembre 2008)

J'ai repris ma config en comparant sur mon ibook j'ai changé quelque truc et maintenant ca va tout bien, Mille mercis.
Enfin plus de fils dans mon salon....
Une grosse bise virtuelle pour toi maousse


----------

